
Quantum Mechanics Toys that Didn’t Catch On - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/heroic-failures/for-some-reason-these-quantum-mechanics-toys-didnt-catch-on
======
sp332
More accessible quantum games: Quantum Minigolf
[http://quantumminigolf.sourceforge.net/](http://quantumminigolf.sourceforge.net/)
and Quantum Tic-tac-toe [http://cel.edu/Quantum/Tic-Tac-
Toe/](http://cel.edu/Quantum/Tic-Tac-Toe/) (which seems to require Java -
anyone know of a better version?)

Edit: looks like there's an Android version
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gmail.sman...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gmail.smanis.konstantinos.qttt&hl=en_US)
and iPhone [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quantum-tic-tac-toe-
lite/id3...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quantum-tic-tac-toe-
lite/id329898669?mt=8)

~~~
AstralStorm
No quantum equivalent of minesweeper for nukes? (probabilistic, with
tunneling)

------
mywittyname
I'm not sure I'd call these "toys" but demonstration aids.

